# which one would you chose? CC Kool dry vs. Challengair XL 2000 variable speed



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am currently in the market for one, too, so will be watching this thread. My breeder recommends the Cris Christiansens, and I noticed at our specialty many people had them.

My breeder just lent me a used Metro 4.0 that she just bought for me to use. I tried it today. It has two motors that you turn on individually. I loved it, but the two motors on together was VERY powerful, and scared my puppy. I wish it had a variable blower instead, so I could adjust the power. Hope that gives you a little help.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have both of these dryers and a K9III and a metro- there is a best use for each, but if I had to have just one I'd probably take the Double K. It's lightweight, reliable, easy to change filters on and tolerates rolling around in the van.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I have both the CC Kool Dry and a Double K Challengair 2 speed unit. 

I like the variable speed (especially for puppies who are just getting used to being dried) and the longer hose of the CC, but I think the Challengair is a little more powerful and dries quicker (although completely drying an adult golden takes a long time either way). I don't think one is appreciably louder than the other at top speed. Both have been reliable (3 years for the Challengair and maybe 2.5 years for the CC).

If I could only have one, I would take the Challengair in the variable speed model.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I see both dryers a lot at shows.... if you are coming from the other direction as far as not having a dryer at all, both will dry the dogs pretty well and fast and aren't that loud. They get the job done - and pretty much if you have an efficient system of drying the dog, it doesn't even really take THAT long to get a dog completely dry. 

There _are_ faster dryers, but you don't always need that unless you have a lot of dogs to dry. Or perhaps an older dog with a LOT of hair.... K9III in that case. 

*** Load the treats early on to get the dogs used to the dryers.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I have the CC Kool dry and I love it! I have one dog who has never minded blow drying and another who doesn't like. I got the cool dry for the variable air speed and quietness and it did not disappoint. It doesn't take me very long to dry my dogs and neither are bothered by it. I can't speak for any other dryer though and I'm just a pet owner not a groomer or handler.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Both are pretty comparable. I had the Challengeair. I have a k9iii for at home and an EZ Groom for shows. It is lightweight and has variable speed which I like. Whichever you choose, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------

